# pptp don't support MPPE for VPN connection [Solved]

## CaptainBlood

Hi Dear all,

I'm trying to set up a VPN client connection on LXDE + networkmanager + pptpclient + networkmanager-pptp

If I connect with no MPPE in the connection definition, in /var/log/messages I get:

```
<info>  Starting VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp'...

Feb 11 20:21:51 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 4109

Feb 11 20:21:52 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp' just appeared, activating connections

Feb 11 20:21:52 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 1

Feb 11 20:21:57 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 3

Feb 11 20:21:57 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN connection 'Connexion VPN 1' (Connect) reply received.

Feb 11 20:21:57 m pppd[4111]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pptp-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

Feb 11 20:21:57 m pppd[4111]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Feb 11 20:21:58 m pppd[4111]: Using interface ppp0

Feb 11 20:21:58 m pppd[4111]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Feb 11 20:21:58 m pptp[4112]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[main:pptp.c:310]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Feb 11 20:21:58 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Feb 11 20:21:58 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:739]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

Feb 11 20:21:58 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:773]: Client connection established.

Feb 11 20:21:59 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

Feb 11 20:21:59 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:858]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Feb 11 20:21:59 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:897]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 18304).

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pppd[4111]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pppd[4111]: LCP terminated by peer (MPPE required but peer negotiation failed)

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pppd[4111]: Modem hangup

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pppd[4111]: Connection terminated.

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:544]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:258]: Closing connection (shutdown)

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:544]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pptp[4117]: nm-pptp-service-4109 log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:79]: Closing connection (call state)

Feb 11 20:22:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin failed: 1

Feb 11 20:22:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin failed: 1

Feb 11 20:22:02 m pppd[4111]: Exit.

Feb 11 20:22:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin failed: 1

Feb 11 20:22:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 6

Feb 11 20:22:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state change reason: 0

Feb 11 20:22:02 m NetworkManager: <WARN>  connection_state_changed(): Could not process the request because no VPN connection was active.

Feb 11 20:22:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf

Feb 11 20:22:03 m NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto eth0' (eth0) as default for routing and DNS.

Feb 11 20:22:15 m NetworkManager: <debug> [1265916135.003457] ensure_killed(): waiting for vpn service pid 4109 to exit

Feb 11 20:22:15 m NetworkManager: <debug> [1265916135.004005] ensure_killed(): vpn service pid 4109 cleaned up
```

Seems rather logical according to my little knowledge ... Whereas if I activate MPPE connection at client definition I get:

```
Feb 11 20:33:55 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 1

Feb 11 20:34:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 3
```

Feb 11 20:34:02 m pppd[4155]: unrecognized option 'require-mppe'

```
Feb 11 20:34:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN connection 'Connexion VPN 1' (Connect) reply received.

Feb 11 20:34:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin failed: 0

Feb 11 20:34:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 6

Feb 11 20:34:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state change reason: 10

Feb 11 20:34:02 m NetworkManager: <WARN>  connection_state_changed(): Could not process the request because no VPN connection was active.

Feb 11 20:34:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf

Feb 11 20:34:02 m NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto eth0' (eth0) as default for routing and DNS.

Feb 11 20:34:15 m NetworkManager: <debug> [1265916855.002824] ensure_killed(): waiting for vpn service pid 4153 to exit

Feb 11 20:34:15 m NetworkManager: <debug> [1265916855.003399] ensure_killed(): vpn service pid 4153 cleaned up
```

I also tried many combinations including 40 bytes or 128 bytes encryption, activation of mppe options in /etc/options.ppp, but without any improvement.

I'm stuck now ... Any Help ?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Tue Mar 02, 2010 7:51 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

More informations :

Rather fresh Gentoo install (one month old E16).

```
ppp # pppd --version

pppd version 2.4.4

ppp # pptp --version

pptp version 1.7.2

ppp # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_mppe                6312  0 

ppp_deflate             4356  0 

bsd_comp                5508  0 

ppp_async               8132  0 

ppp_generic            18836  4 ppp_mppe,ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

slhc                    5732  1 ppp_generic
```

.

Bug report : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304649, I keep on investigating ...

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi all,

This VPN configuration is aimed to connect to itsHidden VPN provider,

As said at the end of https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-178151-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.htmlppp package doesn't require mppe-mppc USE flag.

Futhermore it requires it to be off. I disgarded his procedure beyond 1).

I suceeded to connect with kernel settings matching the above referenced post.

FWIW, leaner kernel is achievable, which I'm working at.

Information in this respect are welcome.

Good luck to all of you.

Thanks for your attention, especially to saschabieler.

----------

